# Source: Isiah Thomas hesitant to take job with NY Knicks after conversations with James Dolan



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> Source: Isiah Thomas hesitant to take job with NY Knicks after conversations with James Dolan
> Two years ago, Dolan wanted to rehire Thomas as a consultant, but the NBA vetoed the move because Thomas was coaching Florida International University at the time.
> 
> Comments (29)
> ...


Ugh


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

uke:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why can't Isiah Thomas go ruin some other team instead of this one?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

The creepy thing is Dolans obsession with bringing him back into the fold... its like steinbrenner and billy martin all over again minus the winning


----------

